# We Are Proud of You, Our beloved Sister.Tribute to Kila



## PrinceValiant (Jul 11, 2011)

Of all the expected episodes, you caught us by surprise.
Leaving us sliently before we express our saddness.
You have been considerate and had always been so kind.
A princess with the softest heart, an Angel with discuise.


I am sure you have crossed the rainbow bridge and had become an angel, For you are so kind and so lovable, how can you not become one. 
Do not worry as our saddness shall pass. 
As long as our heart beats, you will always be with us. 
As memories it may be, our experiences definately real.
When the time come, we are sure to meet again.


Thank you for being my siblings for 16 years. You bring joy, happiness and ease for our family.
You are always silly but so dear to us. We certainly miss you. I am missing you now...
-------------------------
Kila is the 2nd cat of the family and was personally raised by me for 14 years before I move out of the family 2 years ago.

It all started when I received a call from my brother on Sunday afternoon. He told me Kila was send to Vet for not drinking and eating for 3 days and was dianosed with terminal kidney failure and can only last a few days. When I rushed to the house, I only saw her lying on the floor weakly. Everyone was depress and felt helpless. I went online to search forpossible ways to help her, and it brought me to CRF related knowledge. 

I told my bro there may be a chance or at least we should try something to ease her suffering before she passed. Days passed, I have been trying hard to search for solutions to her sufferings or possible stablise her status and my bro had been trying his best to care for Kila but she got weaker and weaker and we were forced to the cross roads of making the decision. We couldn't make any decision as our mind spilts in to 2 sides call hope and hopeless. To ease her suffering once a for all or to give her more time. We wished that she could tell us but she couldn't.

On Wednesday, we decided to bring her to Vet for another check out then make the decision. But at the clinic, after she was weight, upon placing her on the Vet's clinic table, she crossed... Doc yelled at us from the inside saying" Hey guys! Kilaa has crossed. Her heart beat stop... We haven't even started yet." She surprised us all... She release us from making the decision but leaving while we took our eyes off her for a sec.

She is so kind and considerate, As much as we felt her, watched over her, she too had felt us and watched over us. she understand our sufferings as much as hers and wouldn't want us to bare making the decision and she wouldn't want us to see her off. Thats out of all our helplessness, she made her own decision and release us all from suffering any further....

There is no words in my heart that could praise her more. By leaving in silent not wanting us seeing the final moment. She become an angel.
I was particularly touched by her because she have waited to see me one last time before she crossed.... My fioncee and I came from work to meet them(bro and mum) on the way to the clinic and Kila had waited for me patiently till she left. She did not want to leave before seeing me and she did not want to disappoint me by not able to see her at her final minutes...

Thank you Kila, you are so kind and so lovely, so deared to me, there is no way I would keep you further from becoming an angel and enjoy eturnal happiness. I am proud and happy for her and I will always miss her. 

Valiant, your dearest brother will always miss you.
Tammy, your dearest brother's wife will always miss you.
Kelvin your caring brother will always miss you.
Kitdy your dearest feline brother will always miss you.
Mum your dearest mother willl always miss you.
All who know you will always miss you.

Rest in Peace and watch upon us on Heavenly sky.
Good bye our beloved Sister.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute to your beloved Kila. She's running free at the Rainbow Bridge, healthy and happy. And I'm sure that my Smokey was there to greet her. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## PrinceValiant (Jul 11, 2011)

On Wednesday, 13 July 2011
At 7:15pm Singapore Time.

Fila Lee A.K.A. Kila/ Miaola/ Mao mao crossed the rainbow bridge.

She was born on early September 1995 and was discovered by me in a red plastic carrier bag outside our doorstep. She was a less than a week old stray kitten picked up by my brother's friend who wanted to prank him and also wanted us to adopt this helpless kitten. 

She was put in a basket and kept in the room hiding away from Kidty, our 3 months old male feline brother. Kila doesn't meow and has always been a silent kitten. She doesn't have a chance to further milk feed because that naughty Kitdy damage the sucker of the milk bottle. No one bothered to buy a new sucker so she was forced to drink milk with her tounge and can food earlier after starving for 2 days...(she never gave a meow)

She graduately survived and adapted to her new home. Her fate was further sealed after I convinced my brother not to send her to SPCA as she may be put to sleep after 2 months of unadoption.(thats what I heard about SPCA in Singapore but not sure). She has became a family member. 

After a week of hide and seek with Kitdy, we have decided to introduce kitdy to her new sister. I can still remember how excited Kitdy look, when we are about to place the basket where kila stay in front of him. (mum and I was fearing he may reject Kila and hurt her because the first day we brought her in, Kitdy turn aggrasive).

Kitdy pawed on my feet and constantly eager to meet Kila with his head almost streach like a giraffe When we place Kila on the floor, she got licked by Kitdy as a welcome greeting. We are so happy they got along well. But soon, nightmare came as the house had became a playground with two kittens chasing each other running wild, pushing everything, banging everything on path and scratching everything leather and cotton...shish...No one warned me not sitting on the floor infront of the Tv is at risk. I had to learn the hard way~~ Despite the scratches, it is really fun watching them play and play with them. Kila have her way of running, her backfeeet just kicked back so high, its so cute, she is like hoping her back side instead lol

Thats the days marked the begining of Kila's legacy.
I am glad Kitdy is still very healthy for being 3 months older than Kila. I am sure Kila wants that and are happy for kitdy too.


----------



## PrinceValiant (Jul 11, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> What a beautiful tribute to your beloved Kila. She's running free at the Rainbow Bridge, healthy and happy. And I'm sure that my Smokey was there to greet her. My condolences to you and your family.


 
Thank you. Smokey is wonderful too. I am sure they are happily playing now. .


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm sure they are.


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh my, your thread has got me in absolute floods of tears, how very sad for all of you. The tribute you've written is very detailed and very loving... My thoughts are with you x


----------

